# expird ivermectin injectable



## Melbertsch

Hey Everyone,

This may have been covered on here before, but i cant find it. Is expired ivermectin ok to use for worming? i got some from my dad that expired feb 09. thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I would use it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I was told by a vet that an expiration date just tells you when the item starts getting weaker. Thus, stands to reason you could use it and just give a little more than recommended.


----------



## jill.costello

Yeah, I'd use it. Not to say I'm right, either, but I was told (by a vet) that the expiration date is a "cover their rear ends date"! The Pharmaceutical company puts a date on there _well in advance_ of when the drug will *actually* start to lose effectiveness. [to cover their rears in case someone uses it on the _very last day _of it's time and then sues them for it not working up to standard!].

If it has been handled properly (no extreme heat, no proplonged direct sunlight) the way ALL drugs should be handled, I would use it at regular strength; no prob!


----------



## Tallabred

It does not go bad. The government requires an expiration date and it is not allowed to be in a vets office or on the shelf if it is expired. I get free stuff from the vet because of expiration dates and I have gotten discounts at TSC from the date being to close.


----------



## Minelson

I'd use it...regular dosage. If it was like 07 I would probably toss it. But just a year..I'd use it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I would use it also.


----------



## ozark_jewels

My vet told me that two years out of date is fine, anything over that, throw away.


----------



## LaManchaPaul

Use it. In two weeks do a fecal.

Use what is left next worming; fecal and continue this routine until the Iver is gone.


----------

